# What's the deal with Echo 7?



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

Here it is April 4, 02 and the bird according to Lyngsat is still parked @ 129W. When is the bird supposed to migrate towards the 119 slot. Also it was mentioned @ DbsForums that the latest P153 software was for preparations for E*7. Is this modification for the pgm guide according to geographical area....meaning local channel info via spotbeam transmission.

Are there any information regarding the tech specs of E*7 and how many spots it carries?

Or is it an Fcc issue with E* final testing both national and spot beam are complete.:hi:


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

It shouldn't be long. And the move will be short It's only 10 degrees


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Echo7 shouls be fully operation and in place by May, 1


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I have asked this before in other places but never got an answer.

I had always assumed that E7 would go to 110 with the locals. Apparently not. Since it is at 119 will folks without Dish 500 be able to order locals?


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Geronimo, it depends on your DMA. Some DMAs have spots both at 119 and 110 inorder to carry all the locals. For instance LA has a ton of stations to be carried and 3 TPs for both LA and San Diego (2 at 119 and 1 at 110). So someone with a Dish 300 in LA may get 2/3 of the stations at 119 and not the ones at 110.

In your area Wash, Balt, Phil, NYC, Bos, have 3 spots with I believe 5 TPs (2 at 119 and 3 at 110). It is concievable that the major nets from Wash, Balt, Phil and Bos would be on 119 and the "obscure" stations on 110.

rolou21, since E* missed the Jan.1st deadline they are taking their "sweet ole time" it does appear that E* keeps pushing the date up. First it was the beginning of April, then mid April, and now the beginning of May.

A spotbeam map of E*7, E*8, DTV-4s, DTV-7 can be found at:

http://www.stratuswave.net/~bryan27/dbsbeam.html

I'm working on adding the R/L DBS spotbeam sat for 61.5, but since it is going up in 2003 I haven't worked on it.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmmmm.

well if E7 is the first spot beam bird then the 110 spot beams must be on E8.

As for some on one sat and some on another I know that is DISH's solution now but I woudl have thought tehy were trying to avoid SHVIA problems. But I guess not.


----------



## chs4 (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *Hmmmmmm.
> 
> well if E7 is the first spot beam bird then the 110 spot beams must be on E8.
> ...


Geronimo,

I think E* is O.K. with the two-sat setup, it's the two _dish_ setup that had them in hot water with the FCC.

I believe the only requirement is that all locals can be received using a single dish, which is possible with the DISH500 which can see both 110° & 119°.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2002)

So folks with a 300 CANNOT order locals.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Folks with Dish 300's MAY be able to offer locals if their locals are offered via one of 119's Spot Beams.

Its going to be an interesting month ahead for Dish Network, It could be a major time for them to shine, but if they don't do their homework it could also be a major time for them in their chance for survival.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Folks with Dish 300's MAY be able to offer locals if their locals are offered via one of 119's Spot Beams.
> 
> Its going to be an interesting month ahead for Dish Network, It could be a major time for them to shine, but if they don't do their homework it could also be a major time for them in their chance for survival. *


Scott, I agree with you E* really needs to do their homework. There are some big problems that E* has to overcome, and they are going to have to do some rushing as the order was to rectify the violations imediately. So far I haven't seen any changes in the past 24 hours to rectify the problem. IMHO E* should have been doing some rushing to get E-7 in place instead of taking their time. They could have had some of the problem fixed by now.

If E* offers some local channels from 119 and some from 110. According to the FCC all the locals have to be presented in the EPG regardless what location you are looking at. So if someone with a Dish300 goes from a channel on 119 to one on 110 E* will need to have a message that additional equiptment is needed for reception, and how to get it.

The problem here is will E* upgrade those with Dish300 to Dish500 for free if the locals are spread out on 119 and 110. According to the FCC clarification they would have to upgrade the sub for free if they sell locals to subs with a dish300.

E* may also require the use of a Dish500 before they turn the locals on. In this case the sub with a Dish300 would have to pay to upgrade. This also presents a problem as some aren't going to pay to upgrade and will just say they have a Dish500.

In another problem E* is faced with E* has to inform subs that additional equiptment is needed to receive all locals. At the subs option they may refuse the additional equiptment. However, E* has to make it known to the sub that they are paying for channels they are not going to receive.

It will be very interesting to see the 30, 90, and 150 day reports of compliance.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Ok so the real answer is we don't know and we are speculating. Sounds like a Charlie Chat question.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

According to E*'s web site, a Dish 500 is required for locals. A 500 has been standard installation for years already. 

Now, IIRC, E*7 is going operational on May 1st (about 30 days), and it takes only a few days to move it to the proper position. I may be simplifying things, but all they have to do is flip some switches to transfer the signal. I think D* did it overnight in December.

What will probably happen is that all the stations that can be moved to the spot beams (with the exception of the local nets) will be moved. Then, what's left will be moved into the unoccupied slots on 110/119 from 61.5/129/148. Then, we wait until E*8 is launched.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

It will take more than a few days to move E*7. I'm guessing the move will be about 10 days, but I do not really know. After that, allow 2-3 days to align the satellite and begin switching signals over. Of course, this is all once they START the move.


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

bryan27: Thanks so much for that page you put together. Very informative and helpful! I look forward to seeing R/L DBS's info as well.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jegrant _
> *bryan27: Thanks so much for that page you put together. Very informative and helpful! I look forward to seeing R/L DBS's info as well. *


jegrant, I just updated the page for the R/L DBS-1 sat info. The spot beam map isn't the best. You have to imagine the layout of the spots in the west as they are round circles on a rounded map. It's the one R/L DBS gave the FCC, the map gives a general idea of the spots, and shows which cities they will offer.


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

Okay, thanks! I appreciate it. Sometimes it gets so boring and tiresome to shuffle through FCC documents looking for the good part.

Even from this map, I am sure I'll be covered.

Looking at the map, however, leads me to the interesting conclusion that this is intended, for better or worse, to be a national service, even if it only covers a specific number of "Top" DMAs. I was originally thinking it would be primarily serving only the eastern 1/2 to 3/4 of CONUS.

At least they aren't expected to service AK and HI!  LOL


----------

